# Some homemade trolling spoons I made



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Trying my hand now at making some trolling spoons. These average about 3". I'm planning on making some 4" ones soon for Erie. These are made out of the same 1/2" brass or copper tubing, flattened, minus the lead. They are easy to bend for different actions.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=31071&cat=500


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Yep, you will want them as light as possible so they flutter when being trolled. Lookin' good....


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are perfect. I like them all.


----------

